# Attention Kentucky! Ratties for adoption!



## platypusstar (Mar 25, 2011)

Adoption Policy and Adoption Fee's ( the adoption form is available on our website)

Rescuing rats is a passion, not a business! I do not sell my rats for a profit. I have decided on my prices to help offset the costs I incur while the rescues are in my care. Some of these costs are bedding, food, vitamins, toys, cage replacement or repair, medication, vet bills... well you get the idea. 

*Price's are subject to change without notice.

Pricing
$10 Dollar deposit for each rat is required to hold. 
Non- Refundable, is taken off of adoption fee.
(I accept Money Orders, Cash - Mailed preferred)

$15 for first rat and $10 for each additional rat of the same sex. (Unfixed)
$25 for the first rat and $20 for each additional rat of either gender (Fixed)
I will also be working with anyone (adopter or not) that would like to get their rat spayed/neutered at a good price.
Males $35 Each
Females $55 Each
I do NOT adopt out feeder rats. 

Any rats that come from Love of Rats Rattery and rescue MUST be spayed/neutered before adoption or they can purchase a voucher for adoption from Stacy to have them altered at the appropriate age

I do not ship rats.

Pick-up is arranged in a public place for the safety of people and animals alike.

Rats from BGRR will be adopted only in same sex pairs unless you have one or more of the same sex at home

Though I do not require my rescue rats to be spayed or neutered I highly suggest it.

In general, we only adopt to persons 18 years of age and older. If you are under 18, your parent(s) must read and agree to our policies & adoption contract and abide by all requirements described in them.

I would like to be kept updated on the rat/s adopted from me, but it is not required.

Please contact me if you have any more questions.

We reserve the right to deny any person for any reason, even at time of pick-up, should we believe the placement is not appropriate.

If you must give up your rats in the future, or can no longer care for them, they must be returned to us or we will assist you in placing them. We must approve of any other home before the rats are placed with any other person 

Though I know its not easy to to give up your furry companion, sometimes its for the better. Here at BgRR your rattie friend will stay here until he or she finds their forever home. I personally make sure that this home is a PET home and that your pet is NOT going to be a feeder or in a situation I think won't work out. While here, your rats will receive nothing but the best of care and love. I will keep in close contact with you (if you so choose) to let you know how your little pals are doing and their adoption status.

When your rats first arrive at BgRR they will stay separate from all other rats for two weeks. It is policy that all rats that come through our doors do this. Its only to insure the well being of all rats here. In that time they will be handled daily to assess their temperaments and see what kind of home would best suit them. After their two week stay in quarantine, they will be introduced to the general population of our rescue. Males with males and females with females. Since we are are a rescue, there is NO breeding. Most of the rats will be housed separately but will come together during their free roaming time. This time is also to see how well they interact with other rats (they will be allowed to free roam in quarantine but just not with other rats).

Below is a surrender form. This is used to help me, I want to know everything there is to know about them. I want their transition to be as smooth as possible. I want to know all their quirks and habits and what they love to eat, and what they don't so much care for. Thanks so much for choosing Bluegrass Rattie Rescue. Your pets are in good and safe hands here.
Please click here for form

If you have any questions, or feel I left something out please feel free to email me
[email protected]


----------

